# About.com- Do Bile Acids Play a Role in IBS-D?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometimes article ideas just come to me. When it comes to the topic of the role of bile acids in IBS-D, it has been more like filling in the pieces of a jigsaw puzzle. Follow along with me as the topic has been developing over the years.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

